
Tst: Ruby validations with schemas - monkeysquarelab
https://github.com/monkeysquarelab/tst
======
monkeysquarelab
Tst is a gem to validate objects against other objects or schemas(defined as a
Hash). It abuses Ruby's hospitality and overuse the === operator.

I'm doing this as a learning project, but what do you think are the biggest
problems of this approach?

